
Facebook Axed Pro-Vaccine Ads from Health Orgs, Let Anti-Vaxxer Ads Slip Through - ColinWright
https://www.thedailybeast.com/facebook-axed-pro-vaccine-ads-from-hospitals-and-health-orgs-let-anti-vaxxer-ads-slip-through
======
bemmu
If you watch this part of the congressional hearing, you can see that at least
Zuckerberg is clearly not an anti-vaxxer:
[https://youtu.be/9EgrrR1M2Ck?t=3938](https://youtu.be/9EgrrR1M2Ck?t=3938)

I assume that their ad filtering task is just a really hard problem.

------
deogeo
Key word missing from the title: some. It looks like Facebook has a filter to
ban anti-vaccine ads, but like any filter, has false positives and negatives.
That the article gives examples of _only_ the false positives and negatives,
and none for the cases where the filter worked correctly, is outright
deceitful.

But then, this kind of selective reporting is hardly unique.

